
Splunk update fixes a broken regular expression for parsing dates - harikb
https://docs.splunk.com/Documentation/Splunk/8.0.0/ReleaseNotes/FixDatetimexml2020
======
harikb
I think fix seems to update the regular expression to handle next 81 years.
Isn't there a better way to handle date parsing?

